# Any members 65+ willing to talk to me about their lovely pets?



## wonkey78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a Master's student (in my 40s!) doing a study on how non-traditional animals can contribute to well-being and I am looking for people 65+ who own any type of pet other than a dog or a cat. Most research on how pets benefit our lives focus only the two most common pets and I wanted to look at how other creatures can also be great companions. Most research also focuses on people in their 20s and that's why I wanted to speak with older people. 

If you, or anyone you know qualifies and would be willing to have a chat with me about your tortoises (about 45 mins online) please send me a message. 

Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 10, 2021)

Well then don't talk to @maggie3fan . Right now she's in the mode "My-life-would-be-so-much-easier-if-my-sister-would-take-all-my-turtles!!"


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Well then don't talk to @maggie3fan . Right now she's in the mode "My-life-would-be-so-much-easier-if-my-sister-would-take-all-my-turtles!!"



It doesn't have to be all positive! Would be so grateful if anyone was willing to talk.


----------



## Ink (Dec 10, 2021)

Yay I'm too young for something.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm old. 68 years old. But as far as doing an online chat nope. Sorry. I'm not computer literate. I have a house bunny and a tortoise. It's not that I don't like cats or dogs. I even have the main care of my brothers cat and I love him. But I would not be as happy without my tortoise or bunny. They fill a need that keeps my mind active. Trying to outthink them is just plain fun ? but as Maggie thinks most of the time.?


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Ink said:


> Yay I'm too young for something.


 it's been hard to find peopel


Cathie G said:


> I'm old. 68 years old. But as far as doing an online chat nope. Sorry. I'm not computer literate. I have a house bunny and a tortoise. It's not that I don't like cats or dogs. I even have the main care of my brothers cat and I love him. But I would not be as happy without my tortoise or bunny. They fill a need that keeps my mind active. Trying to outthink them is just plain fun ? but as Maggie thinks most of the time.?


Thank you Cathie, are you sure I can't persuade you? It could be over the phone (with skype or whatsapp, anything like that) or I could send you a link. You're just the woman I'm looking for !


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 10, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> it's been hard to find peopel
> 
> Thank you Cathie, are you sure I can't persuade you? It could be over the phone (with skype or whatsapp, anything like that) or I could send you a link. You're just the woman I'm looking for !


I'm also Cathy! You know, 68 year old ladies with tortoises and bunnys are not easy to track down.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 10, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> it's been hard to find peopel
> 
> Thank you Cathie, are you sure I can't persuade you? It could be over the phone (with skype or whatsapp, anything like that) or I could send you a link. You're just the woman I'm looking for !


I think there's a lot of people here that are what you're looking for. But... what is your research for and for who? Another problem is like I said I'm not computer literate. I also think that the type of person it takes to actually take care of the type of animals we are talking about are different in the first place. For instance, my mother was scared to death of my rabbits. She would say "but he has big teeth and I'm afraid he'll bite me". My answer would be don't let him ?. So one of my answers to your research is yes they are really fun and neat pets and that very much includes tortoises. They just aren't for everyone. It takes a lot of dedication, guess work and continual education. That doesn't mean that people that don't have an interest are less. I do it because there's something about the way they move, the things they do, their personalities that really fasinates me. ?


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 10, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> I think there's a lot of people here that are what you're looking for. But... what is your research for and for who? Another problem is like I said I'm not computer literate. I also think that the type of person it takes to actually take care of the type of animals we are talking about are different in the first place. For instance, my mother was scared to death of my rabbits. She would say "but he has big teeth and I'm afraid he'll bite me". My answer would be don't let him ?. So one of my answers to your research is yes they are really fun and neat pets and that very much includes tortoises. They just aren't for everyone. It takes a lot of dedication, guess work and continual education. That doesn't mean that people that don't have an interest are less. I do it because there's something about the way they move, the things they do, their personalities that really fasinates me. ?


? i did not know rabbits could bite me. I do know some people who thought about getting unusual pets but then changed their minds because they were so overwhelmed by all the new information and some people want the animals to adjust to them instead of the other way around. The research is only for my own course requirements. I started a Master's course online during the lockdown. I will write a thesis based on the interviews and submit that to my university and that will be the end of the course. The interview is to learn about what it's like to have an unusual pet and how you interact and what they add to your life. I would really love to talk with you, it could be just over the phone but I don't want to pressure you and I appreciate the messages here very much. If you would be willing to chat with me you can let me know or feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> ? i did not know rabbits could bite me. I do know some people who thought about getting unusual pets but then changed their minds because they were so overwhelmed by all the new information and some people want the animals to adjust to them instead of the other way around. The research is only for my own course requirements. I started a Master's course online during the lockdown. I will write a thesis based on the interviews and submit that to my university and that will be the end of the course. The interview is to learn about what it's like to have an unusual pet and how you interact and what they add to your life. I would really love to talk with you, it could be just over the phone but I don't want to pressure you and I appreciate the messages here very much. If you would be willing to chat with me you can let me know or feel free to ask any other questions.


What if you two did a PM chat here on the forum. Its private, just the two of you and you both already know how to use the forum.


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> What if you two did a PM chat here on the forum. Its private, just the two of you and you both already know how to use the forum.


I'll do that, sorry. I'm not very familiar with how it works!


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> What if you two did a PM chat here on the forum. Its private, just the two of you and you both already know how to use the forum.


Yes and maybe others would feel comfortable about answering questions also. I like the idea of a thesis on exotic pets and the elderly. They actually do keep a person on their toes and that's a good thing ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 10, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> Well then don't talk to @maggie3fan . Right now she's in the mode "My-life-would-be-so-much-easier-if-my-sister-would-take-all-my-turtles!!"


?


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 14, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Master's student (in my 40s!) doing a study on how non-traditional animals can contribute to well-being and I am looking for people 65+ who own any type of pet other than a dog or a cat. Most research on how pets benefit our lives focus only the two most common pets and I wanted to look at how other creatures can also be great companions. Most research also focuses on people in their 20s and that's why I wanted to speak with older people.
> 
> ...


Hello again everyone, I just want to add to this that I spoke with the university and I also can do the interview via email, going over and back with questions. If that would be more comfortable for anyone?


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 14, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> Hello again everyone, I just want to add to this that I spoke with the university and I also can do the interview via email, going over and back with questions. If that would be more comfortable for anyone?


Mine is [email protected] ?


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 16, 2021)

Cathie G said:


> Mine is [email protected] ?


Thank you so much Cathie, I have sent you an email from my university account.


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 16, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> Thank you so much Cathie, I have sent you an email from my university account.


Ok I'll look for it.


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 17, 2021)

"boomers trying to use tech"...............geez guys, get a kid involved!


It's okay, I can make fun, I'm not just a critic, I'm also a member...................course not quite as _OLD _a member as some.......

You are very kind Cathy, and patient.....


To the OP, interestingly, you will likely come to the conclusion after you review your data sets, that pet owners are happier people and pet owners of any age fare better if they lose a spouse, regardless of the type of pet owned. If you go deeper into the weeds, the numbers do some funny things above 66 in relationship to pet owners & spousal loss occurring together. So many folks become despondent and their life force fades quite quickly upon losing their loved one yet those with pets do markedly better, again regardless of the type of pet owned. 

Hopefully you will post your actual results....I would be interested in reading them.

Good luck with your study/thesis ....

jeff


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 19, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> "boomers trying to use tech"...............geez guys, get a kid involved!
> 
> 
> It's okay, I can make fun, I'm not just a critic, I'm also a member...................course not quite as _OLD _a member as some.......
> ...


Thank you Jeff  i appreciate the support and those are all interesting findings.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 19, 2021)

I am old enough that I just love crime dramas where a Millenial is killed in the first few minutes. Just saying


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 20, 2021)

Tough room 14.....LOL....


----------



## Cathie G (Dec 20, 2021)

jeff kushner said:


> "boomers trying to use tech"...............geez guys, get a kid involved!
> 
> 
> It's okay, I can make fun, I'm not just a critic, I'm also a member...................course not quite as _OLD _a member as some.......
> ...


My grandson taught me you have to push the enter button to talk on the social media ?


----------



## wonkey78 (Dec 29, 2021)

wonkey78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a Master's student (in my 40s!) doing a study on how non-traditional animals can contribute to well-being and I am looking for people 65+ who own any type of pet other than a dog or a cat. Most research on how pets benefit our lives focus only the two most common pets and I wanted to look at how other creatures can also be great companions. Most research also focuses on people in their 20s and that's why I wanted to speak with older people.
> 
> ...


Hello everyone, . I just wanted thank everyone here again for the support, especially those who took the time to speak with me. It gave me the push to keep going and I was able to go one find other participants on other forums. I am still looking for 2 more people if anyone is willing to talk via phone or email, please let me know. Otherwise I wish you all a very happy and healthy New Year.


----------

